# Appel oder Microsoft? Bin echt verwirrt!



## Intermezzo (16. April 2011)

Huhu liebe Gemeinde,
wollte mir nen neuen Laptop zulegen, dachte da erst an Microsoft, aber dann wenn man ein bischen in diversen Foren blättert liest man immer öffter schlechte meinungen zu diesen teilen. 
Dann bin ich zu nem Kumpel gekommen der ein Appel MacBook Pro hat und ich muss sagen das ich begeistert bin, esw funktioniert alles schön flüssig und ohne zu Jammern das irgendwas nicht richtig funktioniert oder die Hardware nicht ausreicht, lauter solch sachen halt
. 
Jetzt ist ja bekannt das Appel nur ausgewählte Hardware verbaut und eine gute Software liefert, aber ich habe irgendwie bischen Schieß das meine Software nicht richtig auf Appel funktionier. Noch dazu kommt der teure Preis was mir Persönlich an 2ter Stelle steht, wenn die Sachen dann auch richtig gut laufen, was man bei dem Preis ja auch verlangen kann.

Nun was ich mich frage ist das: es muss doch auch Hersteller auf Windows7 Basis geben die diese Qualität an den Markt legen oder etwa nicht ?????

Hier ein paar sachen die ich mache:

Selten Spiele spielen
hauptsächlich zum Surfen
Office, und Multimedia

Ich wollte dann noch ein bischen luft nach oben haben für die zukunft (Hardware technisch)


So könnte mir da mal jemand ein Licht an machen in dem Tschungel?


----------



## Ezio (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

Für deine Anforderungen ist ein Mac sehr gut geeignet. Wenn du Windows Software brauchst, kannst du eine VM benutzen oder Windows mit BootCamp installieren. Der Preis relativiert sich schnell wegen dem geringen Wertverlust und dann kommst du am Ende billiger weg. Das beste am MBP ist das Unibody Gehäuse, findet man nichtmal bei Windows Notebooks für den doppelten Preis. Akkulaufzeit ist auch konkurrenzlos.


----------



## midnight (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

Ob nun OSX oder Windows 7 besser ist, ist eine reine Glaubensfrage. Ausgereift sind beide Betriebssysteme, beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Die Akkus sind natürlich grandios, die findet man sonst sehr selten. Es gibt halt noch die Acer TimelineX-Serie, die halt jede Menge Leistung im Plastikgehäuse bringt und ein Samsung u900 (keine Ahnung, Name ist mir entfallen) oder so, das hat dann auch ein richtige geiles Alu-Gehäuse, kostet aber auch gleich 1600 Euro...


----------



## Intermezzo (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

Und von der Qualität, gibts da auch ein paar Hersteller auf Basis von Windows die mir ne gleiche Qualität oder vergleichbare Qualität liefern wie MacBook Pro ???????

Das wäre vielleicht noch interessant (wegen des Preises halt )


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



Intermezzo schrieb:


> Und von der Qualität, gibts da auch ein paar Hersteller auf Basis von Windows die mir ne gleiche Qualität oder vergleichbare Qualität liefern wie MacBook Pro ???????
> 
> Das wäre vielleicht noch interessant (wegen des Preises halt )


 
wenn man ähnliche qulität will zahlt man das gleiche wie beim MBP  kannst zb ma bei lenovo schauen.


----------



## B3RG1 (16. April 2011)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Samsung-900X3A_i5-2537M-Notebook-Test_47959274.html
Das hier wäre vllt noch was. Ist aber eher mit dem MacBook Air vergleichbar.


----------



## Ezio (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



Intermezzo schrieb:


> Und von der Qualität, gibts da auch ein paar Hersteller auf Basis von Windows die mir ne gleiche Qualität oder vergleichbare Qualität liefern wie MacBook Pro ???????
> 
> Das wäre vielleicht noch interessant (wegen des Preises halt )


 
Das einzig vergleichbare ist das HP Envy, aber kommt auch nicht ganz ans MacBook Pro ran.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

mit qualität meinst du doch bestimmt verarbeitung oder?   wenn ja dann würde ich wie p00nage shcon gesagt hat bei lenovo gucken oder guck doch mal ob du eins mit schönem alu-gehäuse findest  aber die sind meist recht teuer....


----------



## s|n|s (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

Apples OS sind alles UNIX-Derivate und kriegen allein deswegen schon einen 

Da ich für die Uni dauernd Windows brauche setze ich aber lieber auf Windoof und Ubuntu im Dualboot-System. Auf einem Apple läuft aber neuerdings auch Windoof, da seit einiger Zeit dieselbe Hardware verbaut wird wie in normalen PCs, deswegen ist es egal.

Das Macbook Pro wird unangenehm warm beim Tippen. Bei der Größe kein Wunder, wo soll die Wärme hin? Vielleicht ist ein Lenovo 11 oder 12 Zoll-Notebook was für Dich?

Den Apple-Hype kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ist die gleiche Diktatur wie Windows sie schon vor macht. Ubuntu ftw!


----------



## Superwip (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

Die neuen HP EliteBooks haben auch ein Alugehäuse; es ist auch definitiv hochwertiger als das MacBook Gehäuse und erfüllt sogar die militärische Stabilitätsnorm MIL SPEC 810G

Auch die Akkulaufzeit und Anschlussvielfalt ist dem MacBook überlegen (wobei der Akku zusätzlich auch wechselbar ist), die Grafik ist aber beim MacBook besser (zumindest bei den Topmodellen; wenn man spielen will ist das MacBook trotzdem durch sein OS die schlechtere Wahl) und der Preis ist auf Appleniveau



Mac OS ist meiner Meinung nach ein dicher, fetter Nachteil; die Softwareauswahl ist stark eingeschränkt, insbesondere bei Spielen durch das Fehlen von DX; auch das alternative installieren von Windows ist nur eine eingeschränkt brauchbare Lösung, da es Treiberprobleme gibt, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das noch immer der Fall ist, aber soweit ich weiß funktioniert unter Windows etwa die Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht und die Akkulaufzeit ist wesentlich geringer

Das angeblich einfachere (Bedien-)Konzept von MacOS kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, das ist ein Relikt aus Spät-XP Zeiten; es hat ein paar Vorteile aber auch einige Nachteile, im Wesentlichen ist es aber einfach anders, was ich aufgrund der nötigen Umgewöhnung auch als Nachteil verbuchen würde

Auf einem normalen Laptop hat man beim OS die freihe Wahl; selbst wenn man Windows nicht mag stehen einem eine ganze Reihe an Alternativen zur Verfügung (auch wenn man hier potentiell mit ähnlichen (Treiber-) Problemen zu kämpfen hat wie mit Windows auf einem Mac)

-> Ich würde dir Mac OS nur nahelegen, wenn du mit irgendeinem Mac exklusiven Programm arbeiten willst oder musst


----------



## jimbo24 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

Man sollte lieber statt VM Ware, Parallels installieren. Funktioniert besser, ist komfortabler und stabiler als VM Ware. Was an dem HP Envy nervt, ist das es das Notebook nur mit spiegelden Display gibt.


----------



## Intermezzo (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

ok also sagen wirs so ich würde ca.2000€ für nen macbook pro ausgeben, davon ausgegengen und das was mich so reizt ist das wenn ich z.b. ein zubehör kaufe und es anschließe das es einfach funktioniert, wie auch mit allen anderen sachen die man bekommt. Das ist das was mich so begeistert, dazu kommt noch das es nur ausgewähle Hardware reinkommt finde icht toll da viele fehler vorgebeugt werden. Das finde ich bei einem Windows Notebook irgendwie nicht so richtig, da habe ich immer den anschein das die alles reinstopfen hauptsache billig produziert und fürs 3 fache verkauft! 
So nun würde ich auch nen Windows Notebook kaufen auch fürs selbe Geld wenn es denn wirklich nen hersteller geben würde der mir das selbe liefert wie Apple. Das ist halt habe ich den eindruck nicht der fall.

Mal was anderes was haltet ihr denn von Dell oder Sony ??????


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

2000€ ? wofür? 

Hier ein paar sachen die ich mache:

Selten Spiele spielen
hauptsächlich zum Surfen
Office, und Multimedia

Dafür würde ich wenn dann nur das kleinste MBP raten, da passt mmn auch noch das P/L . Dazu dann noch selber ne SSD rein und ab gehts.


----------



## Ezio (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Mac OS ist meiner Meinung nach ein dicher, fetter Nachteil; die Softwareauswahl ist stark eingeschränkt, insbesondere bei Spielen durch das Fehlen von DX11; auch das alternative installieren von Windows ist nur eine eingeschränkt brauchbare Lösung, da es Treiberprobleme gibt, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das noch immer der Fall ist, aber soweit ich weiß funktioniert unter Windows etwa die Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht und die Akkulaufzeit ist wesentlich geringer


 
Die Beleuchtung funktioniert unter Win und von Treiberproblemen hab ich noch nichts bemerkt. Am Mac hat man freie OS-Wahl, Windows, Linux usw. ist alles möglich. Das neue OS X Lion ist auf jeden Fall technisch und von der Bedienung aktuell (Multitouch Gesten).


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



Ezio schrieb:


> Die Beleuchtung funktioniert unter Win und von Treiberproblemen hab ich noch nichts bemerkt. Am Mac hat man freie OS-Wahl, Windows, Linux usw. ist alles möglich. Das neue OS X Lion ist auf jeden Fall technisch und von der Bedienung aktuell (Multitouch Gesten).


 
bisschen offtopic, hat man an einem windows notebook bzw pc keine freie os wahl?
bis auf , dass apple dir offiziell verbietet da mac os x draufzuspielen, läuft alles sauber. und wenn man hackintosh draufklatscht, läuft es auch recht sauber, hatte auf meinem auhc mal mac os x drauf, und es kam trotz nicht unterstützer hardware etc pp auf 5,5 h akkulaufzeit im office und alles funzte. k das touchpad ist kein touchpad aus dem hause apple. war der rest funtze soweit


----------



## zøtac (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

Also bei 2000€ würd ich mich mal bei Lenovo umschauen, die Verarbeitung der Thinkpads ist sehr sehr gut und da bekommst mehr Leistung fürs Geld


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

http://www.uni-notebooks.de/Single-Ansicht.140.0.html?&no_cache=1&tt_products[backPID]=4076&tt_products[product]=16144&cHash=94e6a12c1416cdc27496f028baf49518

meine empfehlung.


----------



## Intermezzo (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

Also Lenovo geht überhaupt nicht da bekommt man nicht mal ein Ansehbares design, dann noch das retro touchpad geht auch überhaupt nicht!!!!
Die Graka hat auf den ersten blick nicht mal ne option zum ab und zu zocken. Ne sorry da habe ich mir schon was anderes vorgestellt und ein 13 zoll brauch ich auch nicht 16 sind allerdings auch zu groß deswegen nur 15 zoll ! 
ist meiner Meinung nach genau die richtige größe für laptop und Desktop ersatz ^^


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

nur mal so nebenbei...das touchpad ist wie beim macbook ein clickpad...also eine klickbare fläche...so viel dazu...function over forms...schon mal was davon gehört?
die gfk hat wohl ne option zum ab und zu zocken..halt keien high end spiele, aber dafür sind die macbooks auch nicht konzipiert...
die amd 6750 im macbook gibts auch erst ab 2150...im kleineren steckt auch nur ne 6490 drinne. damit lassen sich auch keine spiele auf höchste rauflösung etc spielen...
aber wenn du zockenwillst, dann hol dir ka, acer oder sonst was. da kannst 1000 ausgeben und hast oftmals quad core mit 2,5 + turboboost 5850, oder ne andere marke, da gibts die hardware vom macbook für 2150 schon für schlappe 1500 max...deviltech, mysn, hawkforce, eurocom....alles gamernotebooks mit super hardware. und da kommst du günstiger weg als mit apple


----------



## Superwip (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



> das was mich so reizt ist das wenn ich z.b. ein zubehör kaufe und es anschließe das es einfach funktioniert


 
Plug&Play gibts bei Windows genauso...

Bei Apple gilt das im Wesentlichen auch nur für Hardware, die explizit für die Verwendung mit einem Mac vorgesehen ist; bei älterer oder ein wenig exotischer Hardware fangen die Probleme an



> dazu kommt noch das es nur ausgewähle Hardware reinkommt


 
Ich kenne kein Notebook, bei dem nicht nur ausgewählte Hardware reinkommt...

Ich habe auch noch nie von einem Notebook gehört, bei dem es in der Kaufkonfiguration Hardwarekompatibilitätsprobleme gegeben hätte und auch Softwareprobleme sind zumindest sehr selten, bei High-End Geräten in der Apple Preisklasse treten sie de-facto nie auf



> Am Mac hat man freie OS-Wahl, Windows, Linux usw. ist alles möglich.


 
Das stimmt nicht; ohne einen (theoretischen) Mod des UEFI kommt man bei einem Mac nicht um MacOS herum, da andere Betriebssysteme nicht unabhängig booten können, Windows funktioniert normal nur in der Ultimate Version und mit Linux gibt es (angeblich) haufenweise Probleme, die eine Linuxinstallation zu einer eher theoretischen Option werden lassen



> retro touchpad


 
Blasphemie!

Wer verwendet an einem Thinkpad bitte das Touchpad?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



> Wer verwendet an einem Thinkpad bitte das Touchpad?



ich ^^
aber nur für pinch to zoom 
der rest wird mit trackpoint gemacht, da der godlike ist!^^


----------



## Superwip (16. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*

Alle Thinkpads gibts ja auch mit Touchscreen, ich denke, was den Mausersatz betrifft kommt zur Zeit nichts an die Thinkpads ran


----------



## jimbo24 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Alle Thinkpads gibts ja auch mit Touchscreen, ich denke, was den Mausersatz betrifft kommt zur Zeit nichts an die Thinkpads ran


 
Sorry, aber es klingt so, als hättest Du noch nie intensiv mit einem Macbook Pro gearbeitet.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (17. April 2011)

hatte ich schon.
und beim trackpoint musst du deine hand bzw finger nicht wirklichviel benutzen. wenn du die maus bewegen willst, zb über einen großen bildschirm, darfst du beim macbook wie bei jedem anderen touchpad wischen und nicht grad wenig, bis du in der einen ecke gelandet bist. gleiches bild für drag&drop.
thinkpad: linke maustaste und dann einfach den finger so lange zur seite neigen bis der zeiger ander gewünschten position ist. ich hab meinen trackpoint sehr sensibel eingstellt, sodass das alles sachen von sekunden sind, wenn überhaupt.
touchpad: doppelklick drauf und halte. dann ziehen bis man am rand ist und edge motion einsetzt. kann lange dauern , wenn ma nicht touchpad auf schnell stellt. auf einem 22 zoll full hd bildschirm oder höher ,dauert es schon seine zeit bis man da was verschobene hat.
und für büro arbeiten braucht man denke ich nicht alle funktionen des trackpad von apple. pinch to zoom eher unnötig, drehen sowieso. büroarbeiten brauchen nur, dass der mauszeiger sich schnell und präzise bewegt.
mein teil dazu. schon manch neidische blicke eines macmenschen geerntet


----------



## syn0ox (17. April 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> hatte ich schon.
> und beim trackpoint musst du deine hand bzw finger nicht wirklichviel benutzen. wenn du die maus bewegen willst, zb über einen großen bildschirm, darfst du beim macbook *wie bei jedem anderen touchpad* wischen *und nicht grad wenig*, bis du in der einen ecke gelandet bist. gleiches bild für drag&drop.
> [...]



Sorry, aber ich habe hier ein 13"-MacBook Pro hier. Es hängt zur Zeit an 'nem 22"-TFT, bei dem ich auf dem MacBook-Trackpad einen Weg von 2cm 'streichen' muss, um von der untersten linken Ecke zur obersten rechten Ecke zu gelangen. Das ist für mich NICHT "nicht grad wenig". Die Geschwindigkeit steht in den Einstellungen nicht beim Maximum.



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> touchpad: doppelklick drauf und *halte*. dann ziehen bis man am rand ist und edge motion einsetzt.



Halten ist auf meinem Trackpad nicht notwendig, was die ganze Sache viel komfortabler macht. Zweimal kurz tippen und das, was man ziehen möchte, klebt quasi unter dem Mauszeiger.



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> und für büro arbeiten braucht man denke ich nicht alle funktionen des trackpad von apple. pinch to zoom eher unnötig, drehen sowieso. büroarbeiten brauchen nur, dass der mauszeiger sich schnell und präzise bewegt.


 
Unnötig? Pinch to zoom könnte es tatsächlich sein, die anderen Gesten will ich einfach nicht missen, weil ich ohne jene einfach nicht kann. Privat nutze ich auf dem MacBook sämtliche Drei- und Vierfinger-Gesten, die Mac OS X und das Trackpad bieten ständig - ohne geht's nicht. Selbst bei Büroarbeiten. Es ist einfach super praktisch, mit einem einzelnen Wisch Exposé oder Spaces, was verdammt geniale Funktionen von Mac OS sind, zu "betätigen". Ich hätte auch vorher nicht geglaubt, dass ich so'n Touchpad lieber als 'ne Maus benutze, aber es ist leider so - sogar Zuhause, wo ich die Möglichkeit hätte, 'ne schicke Logitech-Maus anzuschließen. Bei anderen Notebooks können solche Gesten ja schon allein wegen der Größe der Touchpads nicht funktionieren - wie soll ich da vier Finger drauf kriegen?

Man kann das Trackpad von Apple nicht mit den Touchpads von normalen Notebooks vergleichen. Ich habe hier noch zwei recht neue 15"-Notebooks von HP (Familie) und deren Touchpads sind im Gegensatz zu dem vom MacBook wirklich grauenvoll. Wenn ich diese Notebooks benutze, schließe ich meist eine kleine Bluetooth-Maus an - bei meinem MacBook hab' ich im normalen Einsatz nie 'ne Maus dran, sondern nutze das riesige Trackpad. Im Gegensatz zu Apple scheinen andere Notebook-Hersteller wohl noch immer nicht eingesehen zu haben, dass die einzige Möglichkeit, das Gerät mobil ohne USB-Maus zu nutzen, gut funktionieren sollte.

-

Bevor jemand fragt: Ich habe nichts gegen Lenovos und den Trackpoint. Lenovo macht in meinen Augen neben Apple und einzelnen höherpreisigen Gamer-Laptop-Herstellern, deren Name mir gerade entfallen ist, die einzigen Notebooks, die überhaupt etwas taugen und nicht kompletter Schrott sind. Besonders die anderen Marken mit A kann man ja getrost in die Tonne kloppen.

 Käufer von Macs achten aber eben auch auf Design. Da haben Lenovos und MacBooks eben ganz andere Zielgruppen.


----------



## Ezio (17. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht; ohne einen (theoretischen) Mod des UEFI kommt man bei einem Mac nicht um MacOS herum, da andere Betriebssysteme nicht unabhängig booten können, Windows funktioniert normal nur in der Ultimate Version und mit Linux gibt es (angeblich) haufenweise Probleme, die eine Linuxinstallation zu einer eher theoretischen Option werden lassen


 
Es geht hier um Fakten, nicht um Gerüchte...
Ich habe auf meinem MBP Windows 7 *Professional* installiert und es funktionieren auch alle anderen Editionen!
Multiboot wird automatisch eingerichtet, ohne herumfummeln am Bootloader. Die Treiberinstallation ist ein einziger Vorgang und dauert nur ca. 5 min - ein Traum. Gesamt läuft Win7 am Mac schneller, einfacher und stabiler als auf PCs die mit Windows ausgeliefert werden.
Mit rEFIt lässt sich jedes beliebige OS vom Mac booten, Ubuntu läuft perfekt am MBP dank Community-Unterstützung.


----------



## Mistadon (17. April 2011)

Ezio, ein MacBook fängt bei über 1000€ an. Du kannst die nicht miteinem 500€ Windows-Notebook vergleichen, oder einem Eee-PC von ASUS. Du solltest schon gleichteure Notebooks miteinander vergleichen. Das ist so, als würde ich mein 17,6" High-End Notebook mit einem MacBook Air vergleichen. Ich glaube, auf meinem läuft Windows deutlich stabiler und schneller. Nur die Akkulaufzeit ist geringer, aber bei über 150W verbrauch ist das auch verständlich.
Es gibt schon lange Notebooks, die genau so gut verarbeitet und genau so schnell bzw. schneller sind als Macbooks. Die Akkulaufzeit ist bei Macbooks auch nichts besonderes, es gibt ein sehr dünnes von Samsung. Das lässt sich auch preislich mit dem MB Air vergleichen, hat nen i5 und auch eine SSD. Lange Akkulaufzeit (ich habe 9h im Kopf, weiß es aber nicht genau). Es ist auch genau so dünn und auch hochwertig verarbeitet. Und Windows ist NICHT komplizierter als Mac OS, es hat mehr funktionen, dadurch wirkt es auf den ersten Blick nicht ganz so schön wie Mac OS.


----------



## Ezio (17. April 2011)

Ich vergleiche mit einem HP HDX 18 (1800€), das sollte doch reichen oder?



> Und Windows ist NICHT komplizierter als Mac OS, es hat mehr funktionen, dadurch wirkt es auf den ersten Blick nicht ganz so schön wie Mac OS.


Welche Funktionen hat Windows die Mac nicht hat (ohne Drittsoftware)?


----------



## syn0ox (17. April 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Es gibt schon lange Notebooks, die genau so gut verarbeitet und genau so schnell bzw. schneller sind als Macbooks. Die Akkulaufzeit ist bei Macbooks auch nichts besonderes, es gibt ein sehr dünnes von Samsung. Das lässt sich auch preislich mit dem MB Air vergleichen, hat nen i5 und auch eine SSD. Lange Akkulaufzeit (ich habe 9h im Kopf, weiß es aber nicht genau). Es ist auch genau so dünn und auch hochwertig verarbeitet. Und Windows ist NICHT komplizierter als Mac OS, es hat mehr funktionen, dadurch wirkt es auf den ersten Blick nicht ganz so schön wie Mac OS.


 
Kannst du kurz die Funktionen nennen, die Windows 7 alles so mehr hat?

Edit: Verdammte Axt - so spät war ich noch nie. Ezio fragt genau das gleiche. Ich scheine wohl beim Schreiben kurz eingenickt zu sein.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (17. April 2011)

das einzige was mich an apple stört ist einfach , dass ich so viel für den namen bezahlen muss....  wie zb  bei nem ipod, da bezahl ich ja auch 50€ mehr als wenn cih mir einen mp3-player von sony hole , der genauso viel speicher hat und sogar noch bessere kopfhörer dabei....  ich versteh nicht, was alle so toll daran finden... naja ich würde das fast als gruzppenzwang definieren, wenn einer ein ipod hat, haben aufeinmal die anderen auch einen(so war das aufjedenfall bei mir so, muss ja nicht überall so sein  bevor hier wieder protest stimmen kommen und alle wieder die tollsten geschichten erzählen um mich zu widerlegen), ob ich ipod´s als geldverschwendug empfinde und ich auch mit itunes nicht umgehen kann^^  

aber jedem das seine


----------



## Mistadon (17. April 2011)

Mit Funktionen meinte ich auch externe Software und Hardware, die bei Mac deutlich zu kurz kommt. Aber ohne Drittsoftware: bessere Individualisierung, Heimnetzgruppen... und einfaches overclocking, auch bei Notebooks, die anständig gekühlt sind. MacBooks haben nämlich keine nennenswerte Kühlung und werden auf Dauer viel zu heiß, was sogar die Leute in den Apple-Shops sagen.


----------



## Ezio (17. April 2011)

Individualisierung ist bei beiden kaum vorhanden. Wenn du wesentliches selbst anpassen willst, bleibt nur Linux.
Heimnetzgruppen braucht man nicht, ein Unix-artiges Rechtesystem tuts viel besser.
OC bei einem Notebook ist höchst kontraproduktiv, darüber müssen wir gar nicht diskutieren...
Die Kühlung vom MB ist ausreichend und dabei sehr Leise. Moderne Notebook CPUs machen über 100° C problemlos mit.


----------



## Mistadon (17. April 2011)

Bei Windows kannst du so ziemlich alles anpassen. Und ab 85 grad wird es ungesund für CPUs, und OC bei Notebooks ist definitiv nicht kontraproduktiv. Und falls ihr mit den Thunderbolt Anschluss kommt: der ist unsicher und viel zu teuer. Heimnetzgruppem sind sehr praktisch, wenn man nur einen Drucker hat.


----------



## syn0ox (17. April 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> [...] Heimnetzgruppem sind sehr praktisch, wenn man nur einen Drucker hat.



Wie meinst du das? Ich weiß gerade echt nicht, was hier mit Heimnetzgruppen gemeint ist - besonders das mit dem Drucker verwirrt mich, weil ich sowas doch so 'ne Freigabe längst auch unter Mac OS X habe. Oder ist das wieder etwas völlig anderes?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, meinen Namen und meine Daten oben zu verpixeln.)


----------



## Mistadon (17. April 2011)

Mit Heimnetzgruppen kannst du Dateien und Drucker über LAN bzw. WLAN mit anderen PCs teilen.


----------



## syn0ox (17. April 2011)

Ahja. Inwiefern kann ich das jetzt mit Mac OS X nicht machen?  Schaue dir diesen Screenshot an - links siehst du die Auflistung, was ich alles mit anderen Macs und PCs im LAN- oder WLAN-Netzwerk teilen kann. Drucker, Scanner, Bildschirme, Internet, DVD-Laufwerke, Web, Bluetooth, einzelne Ordner, Dateien und und und - bei allen muss ich nur ein Häkchen machen und sagen, ob alle Geräte im Netzwerk das nutzen dürfen oder nur bestimmte. 

Zumindest die Drucker-, Internet-, DVD-Laufwerk- und Ordner-Freigabe funktioniert im Netzwerk tadellos - schon genutzt mit zwei Windows-Geräten wohlgemerkt. Den Rest hab' ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (17. April 2011)

glaube das gerät heir alles wieder ein wenig offtopic bzw ist doch alles ne glaubensfrage!
defacto sind win7  und mac os x zwei gute systeme mit ihren vor- und nachteilen, die man jeweils nicht gern sieht und so.
letzendlich muss isch der threadersteller entscheiden, was er bevorzugt.
ich für meinen teil finde beide gut und  werde mir wohl in ca 2 jahren testweise ein macbook holen, also das gesamtpaket ^^ bleibe aber auch weiterhin bei thinkpads, da der trackpoint beim macbook fehlt und mir dieser wichtig ist


----------



## Ezio (17. April 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Bei Windows kannst du so ziemlich alles anpassen. Und ab 85 grad wird es ungesund für CPUs, und OC bei Notebooks ist definitiv nicht kontraproduktiv. Und falls ihr mit den Thunderbolt Anschluss kommt: der ist unsicher und viel zu teuer. Heimnetzgruppem sind sehr praktisch, wenn man nur einen Drucker hat.


 
Bei Windows kannst du fast nichts anpassen. Farbe ändern und Ausrichtung der Taskleiste, das wars. 
Apple testet die Geräte unter Extrembedingungen, wenn die Kühlung nicht in Ordnung wäre, würden sie es nie so verkaufen. Viele Notebooks laufen mit 100° C unter Last, noch nie gehört, dass da was abgeraucht ist.
Wenn du dein Notebook übertakten willst, dann viel Spaß mit der ohnehin schon unterirdischen Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (17. April 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Bei Windows kannst du fast nichts anpassen. Farbe ändern und Ausrichtung der Taskleiste, das wars.
> Apple testet die Geräte unter Extrembedingungen, wenn die Kühlung nicht in Ordnung wäre, würden sie es nie so verkaufen. Viele Notebooks laufen mit 100° C unter Last, noch nie gehört, dass da was abgeraucht ist.
> Wenn du dein Notebook übertakten willst, dann viel Spaß mit der ohnehin schon unterirdischen Akkulaufzeit.


 

glaubst du die anderen hersteller würden ihre geräte nicht testen?   lustig ^^

und was kann man bei mac os x bitte schön mehr anpassen als bei win7?


----------



## syn0ox (17. April 2011)

m3ntozz911 schrieb:


> glaubst du die anderen hersteller würden ihre geräte nicht testen?   lustig ^^



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du nicht ganz verstanden hast, um was es hier geht. 

Dass andere Hersteller ihre Geräte nicht testen, hat Ezio keineswegs behauptet. Er hat auch nirgendwo diese Tatsache als Vorteil von Macs genannt, sondern lediglich gesagt, dass die hohen Temperaturen wohl nicht schlimm seien, weil Apple die Geräte getestet hat und es für die Geräte wohl kaum zu hohe Temperaturen seien. Ob andere Geräte nun auch getestet werden, ist doch überhaupt nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion - das hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.



m3ntozz911 schrieb:


> und was kann man bei mac os x bitte schön mehr anpassen als bei win7?


 
Auch hier scheinst du es wohl nicht ganz verstanden zu haben. Ezio sagte bereits, dass man BEI BEIDEN kaum etwas anpassen kann. Jemand anderes sagte aber als Vorteil von Windows, dass man es viel besser anpassen bzw. individualisieren könnte. Dass man bei Mac OS X mehr anpassen kann als bei Windows hat nie und nimmer jemand behauptet - darum geht es auch gar nicht. Es wurde ja genau das Gegenteil gesagt.

Man sollte sich vielleicht mal nicht die Beiträge einzeln ansehen, sondern sie als Teil einer Diskussion mit gegenseitigen Verweisen und Zitaten betrachten - dann wüsste man auch, um was es hier geht.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (17. April 2011)

dann möchte ich mich jetzt bei allen beteiligten mich wegen meiner faulheit entschuldigen


----------



## Intermezzo (17. April 2011)

uiuiuiui langsam wirds unübersichtlich und irgendwie schweiffen wir hier ein wenig ab  

also gut ichhabe mich jetzt mal zuhause umgesehen was alles so vorort ist, und ich muss sagen das eigentlich vieles was an Hard-, Software da ist auch das Handy mehr oder weniger alles mit Windoof arbeitet und auch abgestimmt ist. 
Deswegen denk ich mal werde ich die nächste Zeit bei Windows bleiben. 
So nun kommen wir wieder zum eigentlichen Thema.

Ich würde gerne nen neues Notebook haben das am liebsten aus Alu wie MBP oder ähnlich, leistungsfähig für Multimedia und Gaming ist, mit luft nach oben (es soll auch bischen was hermachen wenn man es anschaut  ) 
Gibts da was oder Hersteller 
Ich habe leider nicht soviel erfahrung mit z.B. Asus, Sony und und und und.......

nicht das ihr mir jetzt mit alienware kommt die sind ja mal von Design her echt mies viel zu Klobig und Protzig!!!!!!!!
Schenker ist auch nicht der Bringer ^^


----------



## Intermezzo (17. April 2011)

also ich bin etwas verwirrt wenn ich mir das hier ansehe  Dell XPS 15 und XPS 17 - Modelle, Gutscheine und Rabatt-Aktionen - April 2011
Früher waren die Del XPS modelle die absoluten renner und haben um die 1500€ gekostet und nun sind die Dinger so günstig wie sonnst nochwas?
Das ist mir aber auch schon bei anderen herstellern aufgefallen. 
Ist da was faul ???? oder lebe ich in ner andere Welt?


----------



## Superwip (17. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



> Sorry, aber es klingt so, als hättest Du noch nie intensiv mit einem Macbook Pro gearbeitet.


 
Nein hab ich nicht und hab ich auch nicht vor, aber das grundlegende Konzept eines Touchpads ist einem Trackpoint unterlegen, sodass es völlig egal ist, wie gut das Touchpad des MacBook ist...



> Ich vergleiche mit einem HP HDX 18 (1800€), das sollte doch reichen oder?


 
Ein veraltetes Gerät, dass alleine durch seine Größe nicht mit irgendeinem MacBook vergleichbar ist...

Vergleiche lieber mit den neuen HP Elite Books



> Kannst du kurz die Funktionen nennen, die Windows 7 alles so mehr hat?


 
Das der Umfang an Onboardsoftware bei Windows geringer ist hat kartellrechtliche Gründe... eine Handvoll Freeware später ist man auf dem selben Niveau



> OC bei einem Notebook ist höchst kontraproduktiv, darüber müssen wir gar nicht diskutieren...


 
Blödsinn; wenn man an der Steckdose hängt kann man so insobesondere aus Notebook GraKas oft +100% herausholen...



> Apple testet die Geräte unter Extrembedingungen, wenn die Kühlung nicht in Ordnung wäre, würden sie es nie so verkaufen.


 
Ja, ja... "Extrembedingungen"...



			
				Apple schrieb:
			
		

> Betriebstemperatur: 10 °C bis 35 °C


 
Ich kenne kein Notebook mit einem engeren Spielraum bei der Betriebstemperatur, auch wenn es nur relativ wenige Notebooks gibt, deren Betriebstemperatur über 35°C hinausgeht; trotzdem: "Extrembedingungen" sehen anders aus; die Panasonic Toughbooks vertragen etwa bis zu 60°C



> Notebooks laufen mit 100° C unter Last, noch nie gehört, dass da was abgeraucht ist.


 
Es raucht ja auch nichts sofort ab aber die Elektromigration nimmt zu und die Lebensdauer sinkt erheblich... insbesondere auch der interne Akku der MacBooks leidet unter den hohen Temperaturen, ist er mal beeinträchtigt kann man ihn auch nur schwer (und unter Garantieverlust) wechseln



> Früher waren die Del XPS modelle die absoluten renner und haben um die 1500€ gekostet und nun sind die Dinger so günstig wie sonnst nochwas?


 
Die XPS Notebooks sind viel billiger geworden, da Alienware jetzt die Topmarke von Dell ist und man nun weniger für die Marke draufzahlt... inwieweit die Qualität der XPS Notebooks gesunken ist weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## Ezio (17. April 2011)

> Nein hab ich nicht und hab ich auch nicht vor, aber das grundlegende Konzept eines Touchpads ist einem Trackpoint unterlegen, sodass es völlig egal ist, wie gut das Touchpad des MacBook ist...


Wie willst du dann darüber urteilen, wenn du nicht "beide Seiten" kennst?


> Das der Umfang an Onboardsoftware bei Windows geringer ist hat kartellrechtliche Gründe... eine Handvoll Freeware später ist man auf dem selben Niveau


nur blöd, dass es für die meiste Apple Software keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz gibt.


> Es raucht ja auch nichts sofort ab aber die Elektromigration nimmt zu und die Lebensdauer sinkt erheblich... insbesondere auch der interne Akku der MacBooks leidet unter den hohen Temperaturen, ist er mal beeinträchtigt kann man ihn auch nur schwer (und unter Garantieverlust) wechseln


Wie lange benutzt du denn ein Notebook? 10 Jahre?


----------



## syn0ox (17. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Nein hab ich nicht und hab ich auch nicht vor, aber das grundlegende Konzept eines Touchpads ist einem Trackpoint unterlegen, sodass es völlig egal ist, wie gut das Touchpad des MacBook ist...


 
Dieser höchst subjektiver Eindruck liest sich irgendwie wie ein Fakt. Kann ich mit diesem Trackpoint eigentlich auch irgendwie meine geliebten Gesten nachbilden?



Superwip schrieb:


> Blödsinn; wenn man an der Steckdose hängt kann man so insobesondere aus Notebook GraKas oft +100% herausholen...


 
... dann habe ich das Einsatzgebiet eines Notebooks bisher falsch verstanden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, ja... "Extrembedingungen"... [...] Ich kenne kein Notebook mit einem engeren Spielraum bei der Betriebstemperatur, auch wenn es nur relativ wenige Notebooks gibt, deren Betriebstemperatur über 35°C hinausgeht; trotzdem: "Extrembedingungen" sehen anders aus; die Panasonic Toughbooks vertragen etwa bis zu 60°C


 
Ich frage mich gerade wirklich, was du uns damit sagen möchtest. Die empfohlenen Außentemperaturen, bei denen die Notebooks genutzt werden sollten und die durch den Akku bedingt sind, sagen doch keineswegs über etwaige Tests mit Innentemperaturen (CPU+GPU) und dem Temperaturverhalten aus, um die es hier doch geht. Mit "Extrembedingungen" bei Tests sind hier doch Tests gemeint, bei denen Prozessor und co so belastet werden, dass sie eine extrem hohe Temperatur erreichen - und das dauerhaft. Wieso du da jetzt die empfohlenen Außentemperaturen, bei denen man es nutzen sollte, mit reinziehst und als Indiz dafür nimmst, dass man die Innentemperaturen und das Temperaturverhalten nicht unter Extrembedingungen getestet hat, ist mir, ganz ehrlich gesagt, vollkommen schleierhaft. 

Weil Apple die empfohlene Nutzungstemperatur mit 10 Grad bis 35 Grad angibt, heißt es also, dass die CPU+GPU von Apple nicht auf Dauer mit extrem hohen Temperaturen (jenseits der 90 Grad, bei 110 wird eh abgeschaltet) getestet wurde? Das Kühlkonzept wird schon getestet worden sein. 

Toughbooks (z.B. CFxx) haben übrigens auch eine empfohlene  Betriebstemperatur zwischen 5 bis 35 (bzw. 36,6) Grad Celsius. HP Elite  Books eine Betriebstemperatur zwischen 0 und 35 Grad Celsius. Das liegt - genauso wie bei Apple - an den LI-Akku.



Superwip schrieb:


> Es raucht ja auch nichts sofort ab aber die Elektromigration nimmt zu  und die Lebensdauer sinkt erheblich... insbesondere auch der interne  Akku der MacBooks leidet unter den hohen Temperaturen, ist er mal  beeinträchtigt kann man ihn auch nur schwer (und unter Garantieverlust)  wechseln



MacBook-Akkus gehören allerdings bekanntlich zu den besten, die auch nach Jahren noch eine recht hohe Kapazität aufweisen ("[...] nach fünf Jahren und 1000 Zyklen immer noch 80 % der Anfangskapazität zur Verfügung stehen [...]").  Von hohem Verschleiß durch zu hohe Temperaturen liest man recht wenig.


----------



## Mistadon (17. April 2011)

Kurze Anmerkung, wurde grade eben schon genannt: wir schweifen total vom Thema ab. 
Letztlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden, was er haben will. Ich würde mir nie ein MacBook holen, aber das ist absolute Ansichtssache. Ich diskutiere häufiger mit Freunden, die MacBooks, iMacs und iPhones haben, man kommt nie zu einem Ergebnis und wird es auch nie kommen. Beide Betriebssysteme haben Vor- und Nachteile, die Qualität und Geschwindigkeit ist, sofern man gleich viel ausgibt, gleich und die Akkulaufzeit auch. Über Design lässt sich nicht streiten, ist in jeder Hinsicht Ansichtssache (ich steh total auf mein M17x, aggressiv und schön beleuchtet, während viele sagen es sei total hässlich). 
An den Threadstarter: du musst selbst sehen, welches OS dir besser gefällt, der Rest ist letztlich gleich.


----------



## Superwip (17. April 2011)

> Wie willst du dann darüber urteilen, wenn du nicht "beide Seiten" kennst?


 
Touchpads kenne ich zur Genüge und das Touchpad des MacBooks ist und bleibt ein Touchpad, egal wie gut es für ein solches ist



> nur blöd, dass es für die meiste Apple Software keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz gibt.


 
Das gilt auch für die, sehr viel zahlreichere, Windowsexklusive Software



> Wie lange benutzt du denn ein Notebook? 10 Jahre?


 
Bis es auseinanderfällt; mein ältestes Notebook ist ein altes Acer TravelMate 506T von Anno 1999, dass ich als Messstation einsetze



> Dieser höchst subjektiver Eindruck liest sich irgendwie wie ein Fakt. Kann ich mit diesem Trackpoint eigentlich auch irgendwie meine geliebten Gesten nachbilden?


 
Gesten sind doch nur eine Spielerei und eine Alternative zu Tastenkürzeln; da ein Trackpoint in der Mitte der Tastatur liegt sind letztere ein ein mehr als vollwertiger "Ersatz"

Gesten werden erst auf Touchscreens oder bei der vollständigen Abwesenheit einer Tastatur wirklich interressant



> ... dann habe ich das Einsatzgebiet eines Notebooks bisher falsch verstanden.


 
Ein Notebook ist ein mobiler PC- mobil bedeutet nicht zwangsweise _unabhängig_; mein Laptop hängt jedenfalls zu <95% an der Dose



> sind hier doch Tests gemeint


 
Woher bitte soll ich wissen, was _du meinst_? Das Apple keine Geräte baut, die bei normaler Benutzung im Garantiezeitraum schmelzen sollte niemanden wundern



> Toughbooks (z.B. CFxx) haben übrigens auch eine empfohlene Betriebstemperatur zwischen 5 bis 35 (bzw. 36,6) Grad Celsius.





			
				Panasonic schrieb:
			
		

> Full Ruggedized Toughbooks zeichnen sich zudem durch ihren verlässlichen und beständigen Betrieb auch unter extremen Temperaturen aus – sie arbeiten bei -20 °C und auch bei +60 °C.


 


> MacBook-Akkus gehören allerdings bekanntlich zu den besten, die auch nach Jahren noch eine recht hohe Kapazität aufweisen ("[...] nach fünf Jahren und 1000 Zyklen immer noch 80 % der Anfangskapazität zur Verfügung stehen [...]"). Von hohem Verschleiß durch zu hohe Temperaturen liest man recht wenig.


 
Der MacBook Akku wird oft und stark überschätzt, vor allem bei der aktuellen Version; er ist sicher nicht schlecht aber vergleichbare normale Notebooks, wie etwa Thinkpads oder HP Elite Books bieten bessere Laufzeiten (spätestens mit 9 Zellern) bei wechselbaren Akkus


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (17. April 2011)

ich fänds ja mal interessant, wenn lenovo oder hp mal lipoliner in die notebooks stekct. ich mein, ich habe mit einem lithium ionen akku im thinkpad eine reelle office laufzeit von 6h +....und da die lipoliner bessere akkulaufzeiten aufzeigen und besser im management, sind da dann bestimmt 8h+ drinne...macbooks haben nur eine o lange laufzeit da da lipoliner drinen sind. nur als anmerkung


----------



## jimbo24 (17. April 2011)

Das Touchpad vom Mac kann man nicht mit einem Trackpoint vergleichen. Jeder arbeitet mit seinem Gerät am schnellsten. Das Touchpad vom Mac erkennt allerdings wesendlich mehr Gehsten als ein Windows Gerät. Ich habe auch erst vor kurzem zu Mac gewechselt, und habe habe es bis jetzt nie bereut.
Das einzige, was ich bereuhe ist, dass ich es noch nicht viel früher gemacht habe.
Schau mal in die Bucht, was man für ein ca. 2-3 Jahre altes Macbook Pro bekommt. Bei den Windows Notebook muss man noch für die Entsorgung draufzahlen.

Stefan


----------



## Mistadon (18. April 2011)

jimbo, wenn du ein anständiges notebook kaufst kriegst du auch nach 2-3 jahren geld dafür. natürlich nicht für ne plastikbox mit nem atom 1,5ghz, der wertverlust ist bei windows nicht unbedingt höher als bei mac, und wenn dann geht es da um 50€


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



Ezio schrieb:


> . Akkulaufzeit ist auch konkurrenzlos.


 
Thinkpad X201.

Du kannst genausogut ein Gerät aus den Business Serien der ganzen Hersteller nehmen, die ThinkPads sind Macbooks hinsichtlich Verarbeitung überlegen, allein schon die Schnittstellen... (jetzt bitte nicht SL Reihe mit Macbook Pro vergleichen sondern etwas ebenbürtiges ala X201 wählen  ).

Und ein guter Trackpoint ist nicht zu verachten. Unterwegs ist es absolut bescheiden mit nem Touchpad, immer neu ansetzen, bei nem Trackpoint einfach wie mit nem Joystick steuern.

PS: Die Rechtepolitik auch mal berücksichtigen - ein Hersteller der einem hinsichtlich der Rechte kastriert oder eher einen, der einem nichts vorschreibt?

PPS: Die Akkulaufzeit mit Wlan aus und allen Anwendungen beendert, niedrigster Takt und niedrigste Helligkeit interessiert übrigens nur Marketingleute.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (18. April 2011)

das x201 ist echt super  und schafft acuh ne gute laufzeit.
ja apple wirbt immer mit bis zu 10h.bloß hat die vorgeneration der macpro 13 nie 10 erreicht...im office modus. deswegen wurde da angabe auchnach unten korrigiert.
lenovos angaben sind da realistischer. mein teil ist mit bis zu 7 angegeben und reell sind da 6h office drinne. 
nichts destotrotz haben macbooks ne super laufzeit. aber wie ich shcon mal sagte.
interessanter wäre es mal, wenn andere auch lipoliner verbauen würden. ich wette, dass dinger wie x220, elitebook 12 zoll, latitude 13 zoll mindestens genauso viel schaffen wie macbook pro. zumal diese ja scho njetzt mit schlechteren li-ion akku 6h schaffen bzw 5 je nach modell


----------



## syn0ox (18. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Thinkpad X201.



Ach, Mensch. Was die Akku-Laufzeit angeht, kann ich in jedes Notebook 'nen 9-Zellen-Akku einbauen, der deutlich hinten herausragt, und dann mit voller Stolz behaupten, dass das Ding ja viel länger hält als so'n MacBook. Ich hab' mal nach dem genannten Modell gegooglet und sofort wurde meine Annahme bestätigt. Wenn der Akku drin ist, kann ich ja noch nicht einmal den Bildschirm richtig nach hinten klappen, weil das Ding einfach im Weg ist.

Wieso schaffen die Hersteller es denn nicht, einen Akku einzubauen, der das Gerät 10 Stunden laufen lässt, ohne dabei über die eigentliche Größe des Gerätes zu gehen? Unglaublich flach sind die Geräte doch auch nicht - und so'n 4-Zellen-Akku, der mit dem Gehäuse abschließen würde, hält bestimmt nicht seine 10 Stunden. Dein Beispiel-Notebook X201 ist ganze 4cm *(!)* hoch (Zitat: "Die Ausmaße [...] werden beim vorliegenden Testmodell aber durch den großen 9-Zellen-Akku  gehörig erweitert. Dieser ragt am Heck weit hinaus und verlängert das  Gehäuse um etwa 25 mm.") und der Akku steht deutlich hinten raus - so'n MacBook ist 2,4cm hoch und da steht nichts ab. Das Problem scheint wohl einfach Windows zu sein.



rebel4life schrieb:


> Du kannst genausogut ein Gerät aus den Business Serien der ganzen  Hersteller nehmen, die ThinkPads sind Macbooks hinsichtlich Verarbeitung  überlegen, allein schon die Schnittstellen... (jetzt bitte nicht SL  Reihe mit Macbook Pro vergleichen sondern etwas ebenbürtiges ala X201  wählen  ).



Kein Firewire wie es das MacBook hat. Kein USB3, was ja dem MacBook so unglaublich fehlt. Kein Displayport, wie beim MacBook, wo ich HDMI, DVI oder VGA anschließen kann, sondern nur VGA, welches bei 1680x1050 schon minimal unscharf sein soll. Dafür ist es dem MacBook allerdings in der Anzahl der USB-Eingänge um einen überlegen und es besitzt tatsächlich UMTS. Ob das Gerät bei den Schnittstellen aber wirklich so überlegen ist?



rebel4life schrieb:


> PS: Die Rechtepolitik auch mal berücksichtigen - ein Hersteller der einem hinsichtlich der Rechte kastriert oder eher einen, der einem nichts vorschreibt?



Welche Rechte kastriert mir Apple bzw. was schreibt er mir vor? Gut, ich darf den Akku nicht ohne Garantieverlust austauschen... aber was noch? Der Akku hält doch sowieso 1000 Ladungen und wenn's kaputt ist, lasse ich es halt in der Garantieauszeit austauschen oder bezahl' halt die 129€. Über so einen Preis sollte man sich, wenn man ein solch teures Gerät kauft, doch nicht beschweren, oder? Wir reden bei Preisen jenseits der 1000 Euro besonders beim Mac für den Privatgebrauch (!) eindeutig von Luxusgütern. 



rebel4life schrieb:


> PPS: Die Akkulaufzeit mit Wlan aus und allen Anwendungen beendert, niedrigster Takt und niedrigste Helligkeit interessiert übrigens nur Marketingleute.



Das ist schön. Leider ermittelt sich die Laufzeit des MacBooks mit eingeschaltetem WLAN und laufendem Browser sowie Textverarbeitungsprogramm. Habe ich alle Anwendungen beendet, niedrigste Helligkeit und WLAN ausgeschaltet, läuft das Gerät hier ganze 15 Stunden, beim normalen Nutzen durchaus 9-10 Stunden - mit WLAN an natürlich. 



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> das x201 ist echt super  und schafft acuh ne gute laufzeit.
> ja apple wirbt immer mit bis zu 10h.bloß hat die vorgeneration der  macpro 13 nie 10 erreicht...im office modus. deswegen wurde da angabe  auchnach unten korrigiert.
> lenovos angaben sind da realistischer. mein teil ist mit bis zu 7 angegeben und reell sind da 6h office drinne.


 
Ich lade dich gerne zu mir nach Hause ein, damit du dich überzeugen kannst. Die 10 Stunden erreicht es zwar wirklich nur bei WLAN an + halber Helligkeit + in 'nem Forum surfen ohne Flash-Werbung + sonst nix, aber bei normaler Nutzung sind durchaus die 9 Stunden drin.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (18. April 2011)

ich weiß nicht, wie getestet wurde, aber x201 vom kumpel läuft mit 6cell battery(guckt nicht raus!) und schafft 6 stunden office...
ich brauch nicht zu dir, seh ja tagtäglich in der uni, dass die macbooks keien 10 h schaffen...reell liegen die bei grad 7


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (18. April 2011)

aber, das soll hier kein rumgeflame sein von wgen gut und schlecht von dies und das.
der ersteller, willnurn notebook kaufen. geht hier grad sehr offtopic


----------



## p00nage (18. April 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, wie getestet wurde, aber x201 vom kumpel läuft mit 6cell battery(guckt nicht raus!) und schafft 6 stunden office...
> ich brauch nicht zu dir, seh ja tagtäglich in der uni, dass die macbooks keien 10 h schaffen...reell liegen die bei grad 7


 
Ich hab meins auch in der FH dabei und beim normalen office sinds schon ca 10h. Aber ist  ja auch egal, weil dem TE bringt des ganze hier nichts, hier geht´s nur darum wie "schlecht" Apple ist. Vor allem ging´s vorhin um 15" und das vorgeschlagene x201 ist ja nur nen 12.1" mit nur Grafikkarte	 Intel® HD Grafik.

Ich beteilige mich im Normalfall gar nimmer in Threads wo Apple vorkommt, weil hat eh keinen Sinn. Es ist immer das gleiche und die selben User.


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



syn0ox schrieb:


> Ach, Mensch. Was die Akku-Laufzeit angeht, kann ich in jedes Notebook 'nen 9-Zellen-Akku einbauen, der deutlich hinten herausragt, und dann mit voller Stolz behaupten, dass das Ding ja viel länger hält als so'n MacBook. Ich hab' mal nach dem genannten Modell gegooglet und sofort wurde meine Annahme bestätigt. Wenn der Akku drin ist, kann ich ja noch nicht einmal den Bildschirm richtig nach hinten klappen, weil das Ding einfach im Weg ist.


 Sry, ich versteh das Problem nicht... was stört an dem herausragendem Akku? 'Unmobiler' wird es dadurch nicht, und welcher mensch klappt den Bildschirm komplett nach hinten, dann kann man sowieso nichts mehr aufm Bildschirm erkennen 

Btw, und wenn Windows angeblich das Problem ist, wieso sagen dann andere Apple nutzter (sogar hier im thread) das die Laufzeit unter Windows am MB genau so toll ist?


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2011)

Es ist mir egal ob du ein Macbook kaufst oder ein Thinkpad. Ist deine Entscheidung. Ich entscheide mich allein schon aufgrund des Trackpoints für ein Thinkpad. Die Tastatur ist zudem nicht zu verachten.

Und das Windows an dem schuld ist, ist einfach Blödsinn. 

Und mir geht es nicht darum was besser ist, alles ist schlecht, aber man sollte vieleicht auch Alternativen aufzeigen, findest du nicht?

Apple und keine Rechtepolitik? Es kann kein VLC Media Player ohne die GPL zu verletzen in dem Appstore angeboten werden. Soviel dazu. Apple: VLC wegen Entwicklerbeschwerde aus App Store entfernt - Golem.de

PS: Windows, MacOS oder z.B. auch Linux oder FreeBSD kann man nicht so pauschal vergleichen - es kommt immer aufs Anwendungsgebiet an. Keins ist schlecht und keins ist besser. Nur ist jedes anders.


----------



## jimbo24 (18. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> ch beteilige mich im Normalfall gar nimmer in Threads wo Apple vorkommt, weil hat eh keinen Sinn. Es ist immer das gleiche und die selben User.



Das mit den selben Usern kann ich nicht bestätigen, doch überall wo das Wort Apple fällt, gibt es immer Diskussionen. 
Ich würde Dir vorschlagen, gehe in einen MacStore und probiere mit einem Mac ein bißchen (oder auch ein bißchen mehr) rum.
Dann legen Dir die Karten, ob Du auf Windows Porgramme verzichten kannst. Möchtest Du zu über 50% mit Parallels, VM-Ware oder dem Bootcamp Windows betreiben, bleibe lieber bei einem Windowssystem.

Stefan


----------



## p00nage (18. April 2011)

jimbo24 schrieb:


> Das mit den selben Usern kann ich nicht bestätigen, doch überall wo das Wort Apple fällt, gibt es immer Diskussionen.
> Ich würde Dir vorschlagen, gehe in einen MacStore und probiere mit einem Mac ein bißchen (oder auch ein bißchen mehr) rum.
> Dann legen Dir die Karten, ob Du auf Windows Porgramme verzichten kannst. Möchtest Du zu über 50% mit Parallels, VM-Ware oder dem Bootcamp Windows betreiben, bleibe lieber bei einem Windowssystem.
> 
> Stefan



Du siehst schon in der Sig das ich selbst ein MBP hab ... ich kritisier eher andere de einfach immer sagen das Apple schlecht ist ( Müssen ja gegen den Strom schwimmen). Ich bin der Meinung das sich manchmal ein MBP doch eignet, jedoch bin ich von den 15-17" nicht wirklich überzeugt. Es kommt halt immer auf den Einzelfall an und wenn jmd sagt nen Touchpad ist immer bescheiden, dann kann und will ich es einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## syn0ox (18. April 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



zøtac schrieb:


> Sry, ich versteh das Problem nicht... was stört an dem herausragendem Akku? 'Unmobiler' wird es dadurch nicht, [...]



Es ging darum, dass MacBook-Akkus bzw. deren Laufzeiten konkurrenzlos seien. Um Notebook-Akkus und deren Laufzeiten vergleichen zu können, sollte man doch sicherlich die gleiche Grundsituation annehmen. Ansonsten könnte ich ja schließlich auch 'nen 2x2m Akku hernehmen, den ich mit 'nem Bollerwagen hinterherziehe und mit Stolz behaupten, dass mein Notebook nun 100x so viel wie 'n MacBook läuft.

Was mich stört? Nicht viel, außer dass ich eben den Laptop nicht so weit umklappen kann. Dass mich des weiteren etwas stört, sagte ich auch gar nicht. Allerdings halte ich die Mobilität schon dadurch eingeschränkt, dass da 'n Akku noch zusätzlich bei 'nem 4cm-dicken Laptop. Stören würde es mich nur design-technisch, aber bei der Dicke sollte doch eigentlich genügend Platz vorhanden sein. Das 11,6" MacBook Air ist auch nur 0,3 (dünnste Stelle) bis 1,7cm (dickste Stelle) dick und hält auch seine 5-6 Stunden, ohne dass dort ein Akku absteht.

Zusätzlich achtet ein Apple-Kunde auf Design - eben 'ne ganz andere Zielgruppe. Die ist bei Thinkpads zwar eh eher gewöhnungsbedürftig und wird durch 'nen herausragenden Akku verschlimmert. 



zøtac schrieb:


> [...] und welcher mensch klappt den Bildschirm komplett nach hinten, dann kann man sowieso nichts mehr aufm Bildschirm erkennen



Wie? Da kann man nichts mehr erkennen? Du sollst ja auch nicht im normalen Betrieb an 'nem Schreibtisch oder im Zug den Notebook-Bildschirm umklappen. Ich finde es besonders bei Vorträgen angenehm, wenn es bei einem Notebook möglich ist, ihn möglichst weit aufzuklappen, weil man bei Vorträgen eben steht und so besser mal auf's Notebook schauen kann. Von 'komplett umklappen' hab' ich da nicht geredet - bei Laptops mit herausragendem Akku sieht's aber leider so aus, dass recht früh beim Klappen Schluss ist (beim x201 als Tablet ist's eben was anderes).

Auch in Hotels sitze ich am Abend gerne mal im Bett so an der Wand, wo ich mir sogar wünschen würde, dass das MacBook noch weiter umgeklappt werden könnte - das schaffen andere Laptops ja leider sogar, was mir auch schon oft als Vorteil in 'nem anderen Forum genannt worden ist, weil man MacBook eben auch nicht um 180° klappen kann.

Mag komisch klingen, aber ich mach's wirklich so.



zøtac schrieb:


> Btw, und wenn Windows angeblich das Problem ist, wieso sagen dann andere Apple nutzter (sogar hier im thread) das die Laufzeit unter Windows am MB genau so toll ist?



Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Spielt man Windows 7 auf ein MacBook verringert sich die Akku-Laufzeit erheblich - keine Ahnung, wer das hier im Thread behauptet haben soll. Sie ist dann zwar nicht besonders gering, aber keineswegs mehr mit den Spitzenwerten unter Mac OS X zu vergleichen.



			
				Notebookcheck.com schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders beim minimalen Stromverbrauch ist Mac OS X mit 6.6 Watt (Display aus) deutlich genügsamer als Windows 7 mit 17.3 Watt.



Solange Windows nicht genau auf bestimmte Hardware angepasst wird, bleibt die Energieeffizienz dort schlechter. Bei Mac OS X ist sie eben definitiv angepasst. Da Windows auf jedem Gerät läuft, wird es solch eine Anpassung eben nie geben - außer Microsoft stellt mal selbst PCs her und nicht nur Zubehör.



rebel4life schrieb:


> Und mir geht es nicht darum was besser ist, alles ist schlecht, aber man  sollte vieleicht auch Alternativen aufzeigen, findest du nicht?



Es gibt Alternativen, klar. Ich sagte ja schon ein paar Seiten vorher, dass gerade Thinkpads klasse sind. Du erzählst aber etwas von der Überlegenheit bei den Anschlüssen und bringst dann ein Beispiel mit einem Notebook, welches eben nicht überlegen ist.



rebel4life schrieb:


> Apple und keine Rechtepolitik? Es kann kein VLC Media Player ohne die  GPL zu verletzen in dem Appstore angeboten werden. Soviel dazu. Apple: VLC wegen Entwicklerbeschwerde aus App Store entfernt - Golem.de



Eine Diskussion darüber hatten wir hier irgendwo schon einmal. Es war ein Entwickler des Desktop-VLC-Players, der gegen die Existenz  der VLC-App im AppStore Beschwerde einlegte, denn die eigenen  Lizenzbedingungen des VLC-Projekts würden nicht so zu Apple passen. Es  gab da also keine Kommunikation zwischen den Entwicklern des  Desktop-VLC-Players und denen der iOS-Version. Hätte sich da keiner von den Entwicklern selbst beschwert, gäbe es die App wahrscheinlich heute noch.

Inwiefern mich Apple da jetzt in meinen Rechten kastriert hat, verstehe ich nicht. Ich denke zudem, dass den meisten die Tatsache, dass Apple bestimmte Apps zulässt oder eben nicht zulässt, überhaupt nicht stören würde und es nur sagen, um irgendetwas am bösen, bösen Apple zu bemängeln. Google bannt ja auch Apps vom Marketplace - Grooveshark zum Beispiel.



p00nage schrieb:


> [...] Aber ist  ja auch egal, weil dem TE  bringt des ganze hier nichts, hier geht´s nur darum wie "schlecht" Apple  ist. [...]
> Ich beteilige mich im Normalfall gar nimmer in Threads wo Apple  vorkommt, weil hat eh keinen Sinn. Es ist immer das gleiche und die  selben User.



Das Problem ist eben, dass die Nutzer dieses Forums eine vollkommen andere Zielgruppe (Zocker) bilden, die Apple eben nicht anspricht. Da zählt meist Leistung und dann erst Design und co. Kein Wunder, dass dann Diskussionen entstehen. Mac-Nutzer sind fast überall sowieso in der Unterzahl. (Auf der re:publica 11, wo ich letzte Woche war, lag die Mac-Dichte dafür bestimmt bei 90% - da fiel man eher mit 'nem Thinkpad auf.)

Mir gefällt aber, dass wir hier mit vergleichbaren Geräten schon auf einem ähnlich hohen Preisniveau angelangt sind. Es werden ja woanders meist nur Laptops von Asus, Acer und co, die's für 499€ im Angebot bei Saturn gibt, mit den MacBooks vergleichen und dann gleich herumgeschrien, wie unglaublich überteuert die Geräte sind und was für Idioten doch diese doofe, doofen Apple-Käufer sind. Da zählt leider nur die Leistung.


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

Naja, Leistung und Verarbeitung steht nicht unberechtigt weit über Design


----------



## p00nage (18. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Naja, Leistung und Verarbeitung steht nicht unberechtigt weit über Design


 
die vorgeschlagenen Lenovo sind aber Preislich ähnlich der Apple Produkte. Ihr vergleicht immer Äpfel mit Birnen und drehts jedes ma so hin wie ihr es braucht  aber langsam sollte des ganze OT ma Beendet werden.

dann vergleich ma das x201 mit dem 13" MBP


----------



## jimbo24 (18. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Du siehst schon in der Sig das ich selbst ein MBP hab ... ich kritisier eher andere de einfach immer sagen das Apple schlecht ist ( Müssen ja gegen den Strom schwimmen). Ich bin der Meinung das sich manchmal ein MBP doch eignet, jedoch bin ich von den 15-17" nicht wirklich überzeugt. Es kommt halt immer auf den Einzelfall an und wenn jmd sagt nen Touchpad ist immer bescheiden, dann kann und will ich es einfach nicht verstehen.



Das war auch nicht an Dich gerichtet, sondern an den Threat-Ersteller Intermezzo, der sich nicht ganz schlüssig war ob Mac oder Windoof.


----------



## Superwip (18. April 2011)

> dann vergleich ma das x201 mit dem 13" MBP


 
Das X201 ist von Gestern; das X220 ist heute- und es besitzt eine noch längere Laufzeit als sein Vorgänger- bei den aktuellen MacBooks ist die Laufzeit dagegen im Vergleich zum Vorgänger gesunken



> Was die Akku-Laufzeit angeht, kann ich in jedes Notebook 'nen 9-Zellen-Akku einbauen, der deutlich hinten herausragt


 
Du musst keinen 9-Zeller einbauen, wenn du mit den ~7-8 Stunden, die ein X220 mit dem normalen 6-Zeller aushält auskommst- aber du hast die Option auf einen 9- Zeller, mit dem das Gerät in der Praxis 10-11 Stunden durchhält- und wenn das immernoch nicht ausreicht kannst du mehrere Akkus verwenden und wechseln, eine Option, die beim MacBook fehlt

Das Aktuelle MacBook Pro 13 läuft ebenfalls ~7-8 Stunden- sein Akku lässt sich aber nicht erweitern

Hinzu kommt, dass das X220 bei gleicher Leistung nochmal deutlich kleiner ist


----------



## Ezio (18. April 2011)

> bei den aktuellen MacBooks ist die Laufzeit dagegen im Vergleich zum Vorgänger gesunken


Die Laufzeit ist nicht gesunken. Erst informieren und dann labern.


----------



## Superwip (18. April 2011)

> Die Laufzeit ist nicht gesunken.



Ist sie wohl, insbesondere unter Last:

Test Apple MacBook Pro 13 Early 2011 (2.7 GHz Dual-Core, glare) - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test Apple MacBook Pro 13" 2010-04 2.66 GHz Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Mistadon (18. April 2011)

Hey, bevor ich aus dieser "Diskussion" aussteige möchte ich noch ein sehr gutes Notebook vorzeigen, was mit dem MB Air vergleichbar ist (nur schneller, soweit ich weiß). 
Samsung Notebook
Beide OS haben vollkommen unterschiedliche Zielgruppen, jeder muss selbst entscheiden was zu ihm passt. Aber Windows-Notebooks haben keine geringere Akkulaufzeit, nur wenn man sie auf höchstleistung stellt. Dann ziehen die dauerhaft viel Strom und regeln sich nicht runter, was aber im Akkubetrieb ungünstig ist. Z.B. läuft die CPU dauerhaft auf höchstleistung, die Grafikkarte verbessert jedes Bild, die Festplatte schaltet sich nicht aus, Display wird nicht dunkler, etc.


----------



## Maxanier (18. April 2011)

Ich kann Mistadon nur zustimmen, es ist reine entscheidungssache welches os man nimmt, jedes hat seine vor und Nachteile, auch kann man nichtwirklich eine Mac Book generell mit Windows Notebooks vergleichen, da sich die Windows-Notebooks stark unterscheiden, meistens ist es aber so, dass Apple das bessere image und das bessere Design hat und die Windows Notebooks, ein besseres Preis-leistungs Verhältnis hat und mehr Funktionen, die aber viele Leute eh nicht interessiert. Für zocket ist ein Mac Book auf jeden Fall nicht so gut geeignet, allein schon weil, dass Design zu den meisten spielen nicht passt


----------



## Maxanier (18. April 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Kurze Anmerkung, wurde grade eben schon genannt: wir schweifen total vom Thema ab.
> Letztlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden, was er haben will. Ich würde mir nie ein MacBook holen, aber das ist absolute Ansichtssache. Ich diskutiere häufiger mit Freunden, die MacBooks, iMacs und iPhones haben, man kommt nie zu einem Ergebnis und wird es auch nie kommen. Beide Betriebssysteme haben Vor- und Nachteile, die Qualität und Geschwindigkeit ist, sofern man gleich viel ausgibt, gleich und die Akkulaufzeit auch. Über Design lässt sich nicht streiten, ist in jeder Hinsicht Ansichtssache (ich steh total auf mein M17x, aggressiv und schön beleuchtet, während viele sagen es sei total hässlich).
> An den Threadstarter: du musst selbst sehen, welches OS dir besser gefällt, der Rest ist letztlich gleich.



Bezog mich auf diesen Beitrag Bon Mistadon


----------



## snorp (28. August 2011)

*AW: Appel oder Microsoft???????             Bin echt verwirrt!!!!!!*



Intermezzo schrieb:


> Also Lenovo geht überhaupt nicht da bekommt man nicht mal ein Ansehbares design, dann noch das retro touchpad geht auch überhaupt nicht!!!!
> Die Graka hat auf den ersten blick nicht mal ne option zum ab und zu zocken. Ne sorry da habe ich mir schon was anderes vorgestellt und ein 13 zoll brauch ich auch nicht 16 sind allerdings auch zu groß deswegen nur 15 zoll !
> ist meiner Meinung nach genau die richtige größe für laptop und Desktop ersatz ^^


 

? Du bekommst da Jahrelange Erfahrung im PC Bereich. Nach dem Aufkauf der PC Sparte von IBM ist Lenovo mit das beste was du erhalten kannst! Abgesehen von der Thinkvantage Funktion die wirklich mehr als gut arbeitet! Eine bessere und hochwertigere Verarbeitung wirst du nicht finden! Natürlich ist das Design des Thinkpads eine Geschmackssache, aber wäre das ein essenzieller Grund kein Lenovo zu kaufen? Denn das passt absolut gut in das Mac User Klischee! 

- Garantie Verlängerung nach Ablauf der Vorherigen
- Ersatzteile im Überfluss
- Jahrelange Erfahrung
- abgestimmte Komponenten
- einfache Erweiterung der Hardware
und ... und ... und ...

mir würden sicher noch mehr Punkte einfallen ein Thinkpad zu kaufen. Ich denke der Tip von BlackMaster1990 ist wirklich sehr gut!


----------

